# We all need a good laugh



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Since most of us are sour and crabby from Mr. Hoeven's recent decision, I'll pass along something that should at least make us smile:

Follow up from an Atlanta, GA, newspaper regarding an ad that had run the previous week:

"SINGLE BLACK FEMALE. Seeks male companionship; ethnicity unimportant. I'm a very good looking girl who LOVES to play. I love long walks in the woods, riding in your pickup truck, hunting, camping and fishing trips, cozy winter nights lying by the fire. Candlelight dinners will have me eating out of your hand. Rub me the right way and watch me respond. I'll be at the front door when you get home from work, wearing only what nature gave me. Kiss me and I'm yours. Call 436-0194 and ask for Daisy."

More than 150 men found themselves talking to the Atlanta Humane Society about an 8-week old Black Labrador retriever.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

good one! :rollin:

by the way....good editorial in the forum.


----------

